# full suspension tandem frame



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

thats gotta be nuts to ride that thing with 2 people on a fire road or somthing..


----------



## fallen angel (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm.. I kinda like it.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Sometimes you gotta ride the fire road to get to the good stuff...


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still waiting for a tandem free-ride bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

The Ellsworth Witness looks bad to the bone. I wish they would come up with a design to where there was a 20ish tooth chainring on both cranks a ring on a center tube up high so the chain would travel up in the center and come back down to the passenger's cranks. Then have the lower tube do the same. It would give it better ground clearence therefore clearing a lot more and could be ridden on more single track.

Maybe i should Patent this before TE does (Ellsworth joke).


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

yah, those things are badass. what we really need to see is races with tandem only bikes. that would be great...

i like the idea of a tandem FR bike too. just imagine 2 people hucking a huge drop on one of these things

ps. i just noticed, its pretty funny that theyre only running 6" rotors on that thing too


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have the ellsworth witness.
believe me you are NOT hurting for BB clearance.
This thing is plenty high.
the tricky part is single track, you have to make wide turns like a semi truck
because of the length.

but the fun part is the coasting, all that weight it really flies


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

burtronix said:


> I'm still waiting for a tandem free-ride bike.:thumbsup:


Ventana el Testigo.
They don't make 'em any more. There's a picture of one on one of the threads here. There's one on our website too, I believe.
Mean-ass tandem!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*chumba*

Didn't chumba make a tandem for a while? I didn't really consider them when looking, but have now heard very good things about the company and their solid suspension design. I think the tandem was based on the EVO model. Alex, do you know?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

here is a a picture of the Ventana el Testigo. 








and the Chumba I think it was called "Chumba Wumba Ompa Lompa tandem" 
but I could be wrong, I'll ask Ted next time I see him.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

cmckim said:


> Didn't chumba make a tandem for a while? I didn't really consider them when looking, but have now heard very good things about the company and their solid suspension design. I think the tandem was based on the EVO model. Alex, do you know?


Chumba made an FS tandem frame (one, I believe). Looked to be a very good design, and was priced very competitively. I had a standing order for a couple, but Ted went on some sort of vision quest, and refocused his life; last time I spoke to them, the new folks running Chumba didn't seem to have much if any interest in doing a tandem frame. Too bad, as I liked some things about Ted's first effort very much.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

This thread makes my naughty bits tingle.


----------

